# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  روزی چند ساعته؟

## kimura

سلام دوستان خوبیین؟یه عده میگن طرف روزی18 ساعت میخونه اصن میشه :Yahoo (77): ؟میخوام بدونم ساعت مطالعه معقول برای درس خوندن از الان برای پزشکی چفدره؟ممنون میشم بابت راهنمایی :Yahoo (81):

----------


## B.R

تا کنکور ۱۴۰۰یا ۱۴۰۱

----------


## Hisen

*دیگه واقعا زیر 12 ساعت برای کنکور 1400 جواب نمیده .*

----------


## kimura

1400

----------


## kimura

من سی دی حرف اخر دارم بنظرت کمک کنندس؟

----------


## BARONI

> من سی دی حرف اخر دارم بنظرت کمک کنندس؟


اگه میخوای کلا خودتو نابود کنی اره خیلی کمک کنندس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## kimura

چرا؟داشتی ازشون؟

----------


## kimura

بچه ها اگه کسی در مورد حرف اخر میدونه بهم بگه :Yahoo (15): .

----------


## Hasann

اسفند ۱۳ ساعت 
فروردین ۱۴ ساعت 
اردیبهشت۱۵
خرداد۱۶
اگ خیلی وضعت خرابه خب باید بیشتر باشه دگ

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اسفند ۱۳ ساعت 
> فروردین ۱۴ ساعت 
> اردیبهشت۱۵
> خرداد۱۶
> اگ خیلی وضعت خرابه خب باید بیشتر باشه دگ


کیلویی حساب کردی ؟  :Yahoo (15): 

همچین چیزی هیچ وقت رخ نمیده

----------


## Hasann

البته ۱۸ ساعت برای اخرای کنکوره من یادمه دختر خالم ۱۲تا۴ میخوابید بعد این همش خوابش میگرف چشماش بسته میشد برادرش بالا سرش وایساده بود هعی بیدارش میکرد

----------


## Hasann

چرا؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> البته ۱۸ ساعت برای اخرای کنکوره من یادمه دختر خالم ۱۲تا۴ میخوابید بعد این همش خوابش میگرف چشماش بسته میشد برادرش بالا سرش وایساده بود هعی بیدارش میکرد


منم برای کنکور98 ... چندماه خوابم رو خیلی کم کردم... 10 شب میخوابیدم و 12 یا 1 نصف شب بیدار میشدم

و کنکور98 رو گند زدم !

----------


## Hasann

[QUOTE=Zero_Horizon;1696301]منم برای کنکور98 ... چندماه خوابم رو خیلی کم کردم... 10 شب میخوابیدم و 12 یا 1 نصف شب بیدار میشدم
راستش برا هرکس فرق میکنه دگ این دختر خالم همون سال رتبه۳۲ منطقه ۳ شد

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> چرا؟



چون سنگ بزرگ نشانه نزدنه

چون هیچ کسی ربات نیست که این ماه 16 ساعت بخونه ماه بعد 18 ساعت

----------


## Zero_Horizon

[QUOTE=Hasann;1696303]


> منم برای کنکور98 ... چندماه خوابم رو خیلی کم کردم... 10 شب میخوابیدم و 12 یا 1 نصف شب بیدار میشدم
> راستش برا هرکس فرق میکنه دگ این دختر خالم همون سال رتبه۳۲ منطقه ۳ شد


یک چیز رو از من داشته باش

تا وقتی 24 ساعته با کسی زندگی نکردی پس 100 درصد گفته هاش رو حقیقت مطلق درنظر نگیر

----------


## Assi

> البته ۱۸ ساعت برای اخرای کنکوره من یادمه دختر خالم ۱۲تا۴ میخوابید بعد این همش خوابش میگرف چشماش بسته میشد برادرش بالا سرش وایساده بود هعی بیدارش میکرد


برادره کی می خوابید؟؟؟ :Yahoo (65): 
البته شنیدن این مدل حرف ها بهتر از اوناس ک میگن سه یا چهار ساعت خوندیم رتبه برتر شدیم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amir_H80

> *دیگه واقعا زیر 12 ساعت برای کنکور 1400 جواب نمیده .*


*
به نظرم حتی واسه 1401 هم اگه کسی رتبه زیر هزار تجربی میخواد باید همین حداقل 12 ساعت رو بخونه و با کیفیت بالا هم بخونه.
*

----------


## paradise.

18 ساعت خالص که نمیشه و امکان نداره ولی خب ۵۰ دقیقه بخونه ۱۰ دقیقه استرراحت کنه میتونه...اونم خیلی خیلی سخته اصلا ۱۰ ساعت خوندن با کیفیت سخته چه برسه به ۱۸

----------


## Hasann

دوستان گفتم اخرای کنکور نگفتم ک ی ماه تازه این بنده خدا ۱۰ روز مونده ب کنکور  نتونست خوب بخونه ی مشکلی براش پیش اومد وگرنه باید یک منطقه میشد

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام دوستان خوبیین؟یه عده میگن طرف روزی18 ساعت میخونه اصن میشه؟میخوام بدونم ساعت مطالعه معقول برای درس خوندن از الان برای پزشکی چفدره؟ممنون میشم بابت راهنمایی


ساعت کل مطالعه (نه مفید) تا 14 ساعت هم میتونه بره هر چی تایم مطالعه بالاتر میره رفته رفته کیفیت هم پایین میاد و خستگی هم بیشتر میشه پس حتی همین 14 ساعتم زیاده و برای خیلی ها از سم هم سم تره
چون معمولا افرادی دست به همچین حرکتی میزنن که تا دیروزش 10 ساعتم درس نخوندن حالا با شنیدن گفته های یه رتبه برتر ناشی یا دیدن یه کلیپ انگیزشی یهو متغیر میشن و میخوان فرداش بتکونن ولی در اصل خودشون ترکیده میشن.. چرا؟ چون طرف اگرم بتونه یک روز 16 ساعت میخونه ولی فرداش و شاید پس فرداش 2 ساعتم نمیتونه..بازدهیش پایین میاد.
رکورد زدن الان بجای این که داخل ساعت مطالعه باشه بهتره روی حجم کاری باشه که داخل هر تایم اجرا می کنید ، داخل تعداد تستی باشه که هر روز می زنید، روی جا دادن درسی باشه که تا الان معمولا نمیرسیدین توی برنامه تون بقدر کافی مطالعه ش کنید ، روی بالا بردن تمرکز باشه.
مثلا طرف ادعاش میشه داره روزی 16 ساعت میخونه ولی داخل این 16 ساعت 240 تا تست زده با 4 تنوع درس..
یه نفر دیگه 12 ساعت مطالعه داشته با 420 تست و 6 تنوع درس
دومی کیفیت کارش و نتیجه ای که میگیره خیلی بهتر از اولیه.
زمان ما بعضیا بودن الکی جو میدادن، مثلا طرف میومد تو مدرسه میگفت من دیشب کل دینی دوم رو یه دور بستم.. خودش باعث تضعیف روحیه بقیه میشه..پس از این نظرم زیاد جدی نگیرشون این افراد رو.. یا مثلا یه مشاوری بود عکس از دفتر برنامه ریزی شاگرداش میزاشت بعد یکی از شاگرداش اومده بود داخل یک روز 17 ساعت خونده بود با 900 تا تست!!!! من نمیگم نمیشه! چر اتفاقا داشتیم از این افراد ولی اولا این رکورد زنی ها برای بعد از عیده نه الان ثانیا کار هر کسی هم نیست ثالثا نیازی هم نیست واسه همه.. رتبه دو رقمی کنکور داشتیم که تا خود کنکور بهترین رکورد تست زنیش 400 تست بوده از اون طرف رتبه سه رقمی هم بوده که بهترین رکوردش 600 بوده.. برای همه یکسان نیست..نه تایم نه تعداد تست نه کیفیت کار.

برای الان نهایت 13 ساعت خوبه بنظرم ، اگه به این تایم رسیدی تا عید که چه بهتر بعد از عید باز میتونی به روزی 14 برسونی ولی فعلا تمرکزت روی کیفیت کارت باشه.

----------


## DrDark13

خدایی چطور میشه 15 ساعت خوند؟ هر کی راهشو بگه ها هر چی حقوق گرفتم بعدا نصف نصف میکنیم باهم....  هر کاری میکنم از یه حدی به بعدش میزنم به جدول..... تا 10 بیام اون روز فاز اسنوپ داگ برمیدارم... فکر کنم اگه تایم مطالعه حدود 14 داشته باشم دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشم... اگه راهی دارید تو را به جیزس کرایست قسم به این بنده حقیر سراپاتقصیر بگید.

----------


## DrDark13

> دوستان گفتم اخرای کنکور نگفتم ک ی ماه تازه این بنده خدا ۱۰ روز مونده ب کنکور  نتونست خوب بخونه ی مشکلی براش پیش اومد وگرنه باید یک منطقه میشد


حاجی من باور میکنم یه عده هستن کنترلشون دست خودشونه و هر چیزی حواسشونو پرت نمیکنه میتونن بیست ساعتم بخونن... یه پسره بود یک ماه قبل کنکور پدش فوت کرد همه میگفتن این دیگه بیچاره شد...ولی کنکور رتبه 9 شد توی قلمچی مصاحبه کرده بودن باش...یه اشنا داشتیم 7 سال پشت کنکور بود دیگه کپک زده بود یه پا زامبی بود واسه خودش ،بالای 15 ساعت میخوند اخرم پزشکی ایلام قبول شدااا ولی ر..م..به این قبولی بعد هفت سال .ولی  هنوزم نمیتونم قبول کنم صرفا تایم بالا باعث قبولی ادم بشه.

----------


## Gladiolus

> منم برای کنکور98 ... چندماه خوابم رو خیلی کم کردم... 10 شب میخوابیدم و 12 یا 1 نصف شب بیدار میشدم
> 
> و کنکور98 رو گند زدم !



ببخشید برای ۹۹ چقدر میانگین مطالعه داشتین؟
مخصوصا این تایم ها و بعد عید

----------


## Hasann

> خدایی چطور میشه 15 ساعت خوند؟ هر کی راهشو بگه ها هر چی حقوق گرفتم بعدا نصف نصف میکنیم باهم....  هر کاری میکنم از یه حدی به بعدش میزنم به جدول..... تا 10 بیام اون روز فاز اسنوپ داگ برمیدارم... فکر کنم اگه تایم مطالعه حدود 14 داشته باشم دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشم... اگه راهی دارید تو را به جیزس کرایست قسم به این بنده حقیر سراپاتقصیر بگید.


من اوایل تا ۱۵ میرفتم انقد سرم درد میگرف انگار می خواست بترکه ولی دگ نهایتا تا ۱ هفته تونستم تحمل کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببخشید برای ۹۹ چقدر میانگین مطالعه داشتین؟
> مخصوصا این تایم ها و بعد عید


بهمن و اسفند بین 9 تا 12

بعد عید هم میانگین 10 ساعت

تیرماه هم بخاطر مشکل سربازیم یکی دوهفته 0 ساعت خوندم 

درواقع میشه گفت بدترین آزمونی که دادم همون کنکور99 بود......

----------


## Hasann

> بهمن و اسفند بین 9 تا 12
> 
> بعد عید هم میانگین 10 ساعت
> 
> تیرماه هم بخاطر مشکل سربازیم یکی دوهفته 0 ساعت خوندم 
> 
> درواقع میشه گفت بدترین آزمونی که دادم همون کنکور99 بود......


برای ما ک سال اولمونه هم جواب میده این تایم؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> برای ما ک سال اولمونه هم جواب میده این تایم؟



تایم برای هیچ احدوناسی جواب نمیده

کنکور مثل یه پازله... تا وقتی همه ی قطعه های پازل رو سرجاش نذاری تکمیل نمیشه

ساعت مطالعه قطعه ی مهمی هست ولی هیچ ربطی نداره بگیم هرکی بالای 14 ساعت بخونه پس کارش درسته و نتیجه گرفتنش قطعی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> بهمن و اسفند بین 9 تا 12
> 
> بعد عید هم میانگین 10 ساعت
> 
> تیرماه هم بخاطر مشکل سربازیم یکی دوهفته 0 ساعت خوندم 
> 
> درواقع میشه گفت بدترین آزمونی که دادم همون کنکور99 بود......


زیرو با اجازت رفع ابهام کنم:
1- مفیدش چقدر بود؟ (یا این تایم مفیدت بود که نوشتی؟)
2- این تایم حدودیه یا با کورنومتر میزدی؟
3- استراحتای بین درسی رو جزو مطالعه هر روزت گرفتی یا کاملا جداش کردی؟ اون 10 ساعتی که میخوندی خالصیش چن قَدَر بود؟ (اصفهانی بخون :Yahoo (15): )

----------


## indomitable

*مهمه که در نظر بگیرید این ۱۵ ساعتی که میخونید با کیفیت هست یا نع؟
من سال اول کنکور روزی ۱۴ ساعت درس میخوندم بدون کرنومتر یعنی تایمی که پنج مین میرفتم بیرون یا میرفتم دشوری رو هم جز درس خوندن حساب میکردم و پیش خودم میگفتم که ایول دارم میترکونم کنکور رو.
ولی الان که سال دومم با کرنومتر میخونم همون ۱۴ ساعت الان از ۶ ساعت بالاتر نمیره..

هیچکس نمیتونه بگه کسی که ۱۷ ساعت میخونه موفق میشه یا نمیشه و همینطور برای کسی که ۶ ساعت میخونه..

و نکته مهم اینکه باید ساعت خواب مورد نیاز خودتون رو پیدا کنید.
من سال اول ۶ ساعت میخوابیدم در حالی که مطالعه ام کاملااااا بی کیفیت بود و همش خمیازه میکشیدم.
سال دوم فهمیدم که ۹ ساعت خواب برام کافیه.الان ۹ ساعت میخوابم و در طول روز هم شاد و سرحالم و درس رو هم با قبراقی میخونم نه با سرگیجه و خمیازه.*

----------


## Hasann

> تایم برای هیچ احدوناسی جواب نمیده
> 
> 
> کنکور مثل یه پازله... تا وقتی همه ی قطعه های پازل رو سرجاش نذاری تکمیل نمیشه
> 
> ساعت مطالعه قطعه ی مهمی هست ولی هیچ ربطی نداره بگیم هرکی بالای 14 ساعت بخونه پس کارش درسته و نتیجه گرفتنش قطعی


دکتر جان زیر دیپلم بگو بفهمیم
من اغلب اونایی ک شنیدم میگفتن میانگین ۱۲ ساعت خوندیم پشت کنکور بودن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> زیرو با اجازت رفع ابهام کنم:
> 1- مفیدش چقدر بود؟ (یا این تایم مفیدت بود که نوشتی؟)
> 2- این تایم حدودیه یا با کورنومتر میزدی؟
> 3- استراحتای بین درسی رو جزو مطالعه هر روزت گرفتی یا کاملا جداش کردی؟ اون 10 ساعتی که میخوندی خالصیش چن قَدَر بود؟ (اصفهانی بخون)


میشه گفت مفیدش بود  :Yahoo (15): ....... حتی اگه کارای آخرشب مثل قرابت معنایی و لغت زبان و ریدینگ و فلان رو بهش اضافه کنیم یکم بیشترم بشه  :Yahoo (15): 

من اعتقادی به کورنومتر نداشتم ، نه اونقدر حدودی بود و نه ثانیه به ثانیه دقیق.... ترجیح میدادم بجای زندانی شدن توی قفس زمان ، بجاش غرق تمرکز و یادگیری مفاهیم بشم و از درس خوندنم لذت ببرم ( البته با رعایت برنامه ی روزانه و تنوع درسی)


استراحت بین درسی مگه جزو ساعت مطالعه محسوب میشه  :Yahoo (77): .... نه ، ساعت مطالعه ام فقط برای درس و تست و آزمون زدن بود نه برای چرخ زدن توی خونه یا چک کردن گوشی یا پرش ذهنی و خیال بافی


ای کلک  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


میشه گفت مفیدش بود ....... حتی اگه کارای آخرشب مثل قرابت معنایی و لغت زبان و ریدینگ و فلان رو بهش اضافه کنیم یکم بیشترم بشه 

من اعتقادی به کورنومتر نداشتم ، نه اونقدر حدودی بود و نه ثانیه به ثانیه دقیق.... ترجیح میدادم بجای زندانی شدن توی قفس زمان ، بجاش غرق تمرکز و یادگیری مفاهیم بشم و از درس خوندنم لذت ببرم ( البته با رعایت برنامه ی روزانه و تنوع درسی)


استراحت بین درسی مگه جزو ساعت مطالعه محسوب میشه .... نه ، ساعت مطالعه ام فقط برای درس و تست و آزمون زدن بود نه برای چرخ زدن توی خونه یا چک کردن گوشی یا پرش ذهنی و خیال بافی


ای کلک 


کتاب های غیر درسی هم میخوندی؟*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دکتر جان زیر دیپلم بگو بفهمیم
> من اغلب اونایی ک شنیدم میگفتن میانگین ۱۲ ساعت خوندیم پشت کنکور بودن


دکتر نیستم آبجی  :Yahoo (15): 

خوش به حالشون....هرچه قدر بیشتر بهتر ، خدا بده برکت....فقط جون هرکی دوست دارید صحیح بخونید نه اینکه فقط ساعت پرکنید

از همین میانگین 12 ساعتی ها تا دلت بخواد هرسال پشت کنکوری میشن.....کنکور مگه فقط زور زدنه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> کتاب های غیر درسی هم میخوندی؟*


فیلم ،سریال، ورزش، آهنگ ،گیم .... کتاب غیر درسی نه متاسفانه

هرکی یه مدله

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


فیلم ،سریال، ورزش، آهنگ ،گیم .... کتاب غیر درسی نه متاسفانه

هرکی یه مدله


اها.

من یه خورده در مورد یه چیزی سردرگم شدم:

من اوایل که شروع کردم به خوندن ساعت نمیگرفتم و تعداد تست رو یاد داشت میکردم شاید حدودا ۲۰۰ تا.
ولی بعده یه مدت ساعت گرفتم دیدم من روزانه پنج ساعت دیکه حداکثر ۶ ساعت میخونم و خیلی از بچها رو میبینم که ۱۲ یا ۱۴ ساعت مطالعه دارن،احساس میکنم راهی که میرم غلطه یا چیکار کنم اصن؟ساعت بگیرم یا نه؟

اخه چطوری وقتی ۲۰ تست قرابت و ارایه تو ۴۰ دقیقه تموم میشه من ۱.۵ ساعت بخونمش؟یا درمورد فیزیکم من هر روز گذاشتم دوساعت بخونم ولی ۱ ساعته تموم میشه. خب مگ تقصیر منه*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> میشه گفت مفیدش بود ....... حتی اگه کارای آخرشب مثل قرابت معنایی و لغت زبان و ریدینگ و فلان رو بهش اضافه کنیم یکم بیشترم بشه 
> 
> من اعتقادی به کورنومتر نداشتم ، نه اونقدر حدودی بود و نه ثانیه به ثانیه دقیق.... ترجیح میدادم بجای زندانی شدن توی قفس زمان ، بجاش غرق تمرکز و یادگیری مفاهیم بشم و از درس خوندنم لذت ببرم ( البته با رعایت برنامه ی روزانه و تنوع درسی)
> 
> 
> استراحت بین درسی مگه جزو ساعت مطالعه محسوب میشه .... نه ، ساعت مطالعه ام فقط برای درس و تست و آزمون زدن بود نه برای چرخ زدن توی خونه یا چک کردن گوشی یا پرش ذهنی و خیال بافی
> 
> 
> ای کلک


مفیدش پس انقدر بوده
چونکه بعضیا فک میکنن 10 ساعت میخوندی پس اونام 10 ساعت بخونن وسطشم هر به دو ساعت برن نیم ساعت استراحت کنن که در این صورت 2 ساعتش میره واسه استراحت، 2 ساعتم وب گردی و 1 ساعت آزاد سازی ذهن و تمرینات ریلکسیشن در نهایت یه تایم 5 ساعته مفید بخونن که این 5 ساعت هم دیدن یک ساعت از دی وی دی چگونه در عرض نیم روز رتبه برتر شدم و مابقی تایم هم صرف نوشتن جزوه همون جلسه بشه ، در این صورت خیلی با ایده آل شون فاصله داره :Yahoo (15): 
پس قطعا عشقم 12-13 ساعت با کتابات وقت میگذروندی که با استراحت بین درسی مفید از توش 10 ساعت در میومده :Yahoo (15): 
پس قطعا همین تایم مفیدی که نوشتی هم خیلی سخته و اینطور نیست که کم باشه یا بد باشه :Yahoo (15): 
کلکِ خودتم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hasann


دکتر جان زیر دیپلم بگو بفهمیم
من اغلب اونایی ک شنیدم میگفتن میانگین ۱۲ ساعت خوندیم پشت کنکور بودن



 99درصد فامیل فکر می کنن من روزی 20 ساعت درس می خوندم.یا مثلا خود خانواده میگن تو از 7 صبح تا 12 شب می خوندی!میشه 17 ساعت!؟!!
ولی ساعت مطالعه ی واقعی چی بوده؟اون چیزی که دقیقا مفید بوده.که برای من اغلب بین 9 تا 12 بوده
ساعت مطالعه مهم تره یا کیفیتش؟
من تاجایی که یادمه سال 97 هم سرم تو کتاب بوده همش.این که چی بخونی مهمه.به سبک امتحان نهایی می خوندم بیشتر.ساعت مطالعه دروس عمومیم  به شدت پایین بود.روی فصول نیم سال دوم زیست و  شیمی دوازدهم تسلط خیلی کمی  داشتم.تست خیلی کم می زدم.حدود 9 آزمون فکر  کنم غیبت کردم.مهارت آزمون  دادن اصلا نداشتم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> به نظرم حتی واسه 1401 هم اگه کسی رتبه زیر هزار تجربی میخواد باید همین حداقل 12 ساعت رو بخونه و با کیفیت بالا هم بخونه.
> *


*این حرف شما رو قبول دارم 
راستش واقعا اگه بخوام بگم تو رشته ریاضی که بودم رقابت رو اصلا احساس نمیکردم و همیشه میگفتم اوف تا کنکور حالا میخونیم (نه تنها من بلکه 95 درصد بچه های ریاضی اصلا درس نمیخونن چون تقریبا شهر خودشون و دانشاه روزانه سراسری هر مهندسی بخوان حتی با همون معلومات کتاب درسی میتونن قبول بشن)
ولی تجربی واقعا استرس رقابت رو با پوست و استخون درک میکنی 
توی رشته تجربی واقعا اونایی که موفق میشن زیاد میخونن و به قول علیرضا افشار حتی اکثر اونایی که رتبه های تاپ میارن افراطی میخونن واقعا 
من جرف شما رو کاملا قبول دارم 
راست و حسینی اگه در نظر بگیریم درس خوندن اولیه و نمره گرفتن واقعا چیز عجیب غریبی نیست و میشه با ساعت کمتر هم بهش رسید
توی ماجرای کنکور ولی قضیه یکم فرق داره شما هر چقدر بخونید دیگه از یه جا به بعدش بحث خوندن نیست بحث مدیریت و سرعت عمل هستش 
شما درس میخونید که بدانید و علمتون بره بالاتر بعدش باید اون علم حل سوال رو تو زمان کمتر مدیریت کنید و این هستش که رتبه 1 رو با رتبه 10 مشخص میکنه 
کنکور یعنی پاسخ گویی به سوالای بیشتر در کمترین زمان و یا زمان مقرر و این زمان میخواد تا روش مسلط بشید
اونیکه رتبه 1 رو میاره از نظر علمی با اونیکه حتی رتبه 100 میاره تفاوتی ندارن و چه بسا حتی رتبه 100 کتب بیشتری خونده باشه و اطلاعات بیشتری داشته باشه ولی سرعت عمل کمتری داشته و نتونسته در زمان کنکور به سوالات پاسخ بده 
کنکور تجربی شوخی بردار نیست هر چقدر میتونید بخونید و افراطی باشید نگران نباشید تا بحال کسی از درس خوندن زیاد نمره تازه اگه بمیرید هم اسمتون میره توی رکورد های گینس که رکورد درس خوندن رو زدید و مردید
 موفقیت در کنکور به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره ولی مهم ترینش مدیریت زمان و مهارت ازمون دادن و حل تست*

----------


## Hasann

> *این حرف شما رو قبول دارم 
> راستش واقعا اگه بخوام بگم تو رشته ریاضی که بودم رقابت رو اصلا احساس نمیکردم و همیشه میگفتم اوف تا کنکور حالا میخونیم (نه تنها من بلکه 95 درصد بچه های ریاضی اصلا درس نمیخونن چون تقریبا شهر خودشون و دانشاه روزانه سراسری هر مهندسی بخوان حتی با همون معلومات کتاب درسی میتونن قبول بشن)
> ولی تجربی واقعا استرس رقابت رو با پوست و استخون درک میکنی 
> توی رشته تجربی واقعا اونایی که موفق میشن زیاد میخونن و به قول علیرضا افشار حتی اکثر اونایی که رتبه های تاپ میارن افراطی میخونن واقعا 
> من جرف شما رو کاملا قبول دارم 
> راست و حسینی اگه در نظر بگیریم درس خوندن اولیه و نمره گرفتن واقعا چیز عجیب غریبی نیست و میشه با ساعت کمتر هم بهش رسید
> توی ماجرای کنکور ولی قضیه یکم فرق داره شما هر چقدر بخونید دیگه از یه جا به بعدش بحث خوندن نیست بحث مدیریت و سرعت عمل هستش 
> شما درس میخونید که بدانید و علمتون بره بالاتر بعدش باید اون علم حل سوال رو تو زمان کمتر مدیریت کنید و این هستش که رتبه 1 رو با رتبه 10 مشخص میکنه 
> کنکور یعنی پاسخ گویی به سوالای بیشتر در کمترین زمان و یا زمان مقرر و این زمان میخواد تا روش مسلط بشید
> ...


خیلی پستات خوبن ولی  فقط ادم میترسه تمام توانشو بزاره  اخراش کم بیاره

----------


## _Joseph_

> 18 ساعت خالص که نمیشه و امکان نداره ولی خب ۵۰ دقیقه بخونه ۱۰ دقیقه استرراحت کنه میتونه...اونم خیلی خیلی سخته اصلا ۱۰ ساعت خوندن با کیفیت سخته چه برسه به ۱۸


*سال 94 با اون سختیش و تاثیر مستقیم معدل
یه نفر از تبریز دبیرستان تیزهوشان علامه امینی 
از اسفند استارت زد با معدل 14 
روزی 19 ساعت میخوند به گفته خودش که اومده بود موسسه علوی تبریز برای مشاوره 
روزی 19 ساعت خالص که حتی میگفت ناهار نمیخوردم کلا که هم وقتم نره و هم خوابم نگیره 
پزشکی روزانه ارومیه قبول شد 
ولی خودش هم میگفت که اگه کنکور به جای تیر ماه مرداد میافتاد دیگه من مرداد وجود نداشتم و مرده بودم
من تا بحال یه چنین حماسه ای ندیدم و این اولین نمونه بود 
این داستان رو دوستم تعریف میکرد که سال95 موسسه علوی کلاسای ریاضی پرنیان میرفت با زیست شکری*

----------


## _Joseph_

> خیلی پستات خوبن ولی  فقط ادم میترسه تمام توانشو بزاره  اخراش کم بیاره


*حرف شما مثل این میمونه که ادم یه روز 10 ساعت بخوابه و روز بعدش خوابش نیاد*

----------


## indomitable

*سوال من کسی جواب نمیده؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

> خدایی چطور میشه 15 ساعت خوند؟ هر کی راهشو بگه ها هر چی حقوق گرفتم بعدا نصف نصف میکنیم باهم....  هر کاری میکنم از یه حدی به بعدش میزنم به جدول..... تا 10 بیام اون روز فاز اسنوپ داگ برمیدارم... فکر کنم اگه تایم مطالعه حدود 14 داشته باشم دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداشته باشم... اگه راهی دارید تو را به جیزس کرایست قسم به این بنده حقیر سراپاتقصیر بگید.


کاری نداره واقعا من خودم روزی تا 16 هم رفتم ولی مهم پیوستگی هستش
کسی که روزی 10 ساعت میخونه و هفته ای میشه 70 ساعت به نظر من بازده مطالعه اش از کسی که یه روز 15 میخونه یه روز 5 یه روز 10 و اخر هفته ساعت مطالعه اش میشه 70 ساعت بیشتره هر دو آخر هفته 70 ساعت خوندن ولی بازده اولی بیشتره 
من تو هر دو موقعیتی که گفتم قرار گرفتم شخص خودم و بازدهم در اولی بیشتر بود و مطالعه ام راضی تر بودم ولی مهم رسیدن به اون پیوستگی هست و تعیید سقف و کف برای مطالعه 
یعنی مثلا بگی من بمیرم باید 8 ساعت بخونم بعدش این کف رو رفته رفته بیشتر کنی تا به سقف نزدیک تر کنی طوریکه سقف و کف به یه عدد برسن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *سوال من کسی جواب نمیده؟*



@SiiiiiiNA*@

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiNA

پسر کجایی تو*  :Yahoo (4): *

دیر به دیر میای انجمن ، حداقل بیا سوال بچه ها رو جواب بده *  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon



@SiiiiiiNA@

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiNA

پسر کجایی تو 

دیر به دیر میای حداقل بیا سوال بچه ها رو جواب بده  


قول  میدم این سوالمو جواب بدی دیگ تا روز کنکور اصلا انجمن هم نیام چه برسه به سوال پرسیدن.*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> قول  میدم این سوالمو جواب بدی دیگ تا روز کنکور اصلا انجمن هم نیام چه برسه به سوال پرسیدن.*



بذار سینا بیاد بگه

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

سلام زیرو خوبی رفیق؟
اره اره شرمنده واقعا 
ولی سوالی هم نبوده دیگه از من  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon



بذار سینا بیاد بگه 


*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام زیرو خوبی رفیق؟
> اره اره شرمنده واقعا 
> ولی سوالی هم نبوده دیگه از من


سلام داداش  :Yahoo (4): 

فعلن این رو بی زحمت جواب بده =  *روزی چند ساعته؟ - صفحه 3*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




اها.

من یه خورده در مورد یه چیزی سردرگم شدم:

من اوایل که شروع کردم به خوندن ساعت نمیگرفتم و تعداد تست رو یاد داشت میکردم شاید حدودا ۲۰۰ تا.
ولی بعده یه مدت ساعت گرفتم دیدم من روزانه پنج ساعت دیکه حداکثر ۶ ساعت میخونم و خیلی از بچها رو میبینم که ۱۲ یا ۱۴ ساعت مطالعه دارن،احساس میکنم راهی که میرم غلطه یا چیکار کنم اصن؟ساعت بگیرم یا نه؟

اخه چطوری وقتی ۲۰ تست قرابت و ارایه تو ۴۰ دقیقه تموم میشه من ۱.۵ ساعت بخونمش؟یا درمورد فیزیکم من هر روز گذاشتم دوساعت بخونم ولی ۱ ساعته تموم میشه. خب مگ تقصیر منه


این سوال رو جواب بدید*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> اها.
> 
> من یه خورده در مورد یه چیزی سردرگم شدم:
> 
> من اوایل که شروع کردم به خوندن ساعت نمیگرفتم و تعداد تست رو یاد داشت میکردم شاید حدودا ۲۰۰ تا.
> ولی بعده یه مدت ساعت گرفتم دیدم من روزانه پنج ساعت دیکه حداکثر ۶ ساعت میخونم و خیلی از بچها رو میبینم که ۱۲ یا ۱۴ ساعت مطالعه دارن،احساس میکنم راهی که میرم غلطه یا چیکار کنم اصن؟ساعت بگیرم یا نه؟
> 
> **اخه چطوری وقتی ۲۰ تست قرابت و ارایه تو ۴۰ دقیقه تموم میشه من ۱.۵ ساعت بخونمش؟یا درمورد فیزیکم من هر روز گذاشتم دوساعت بخونم ولی ۱ ساعته تموم میشه. خب مگ تقصیر منه***


اینکه خیلی خوبه 
یعنی شما از زمانیکه میزارید یه مبحثی رو بخونید تو زمان کمتری میتونید اون مبحث رو جمش کنید ؟
خوب اینکه بهتره فشرده میخونید دیگه

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

> *
> 
> اها.
> 
> من یه خورده در مورد یه چیزی سردرگم شدم:
> 
> من اوایل که شروع کردم به خوندن ساعت نمیگرفتم و تعداد تست رو یاد داشت میکردم شاید حدودا ۲۰۰ تا.
> ولی بعده یه مدت ساعت گرفتم دیدم من روزانه پنج ساعت دیکه حداکثر ۶ ساعت میخونم و خیلی از بچها رو میبینم که ۱۲ یا ۱۴ ساعت مطالعه دارن،احساس میکنم راهی که میرم غلطه یا چیکار کنم اصن؟ساعت بگیرم یا نه؟
> 
> اخه چطوری وقتی ۲۰ تست قرابت و ارایه تو ۴۰ دقیقه تموم میشه من ۱.۵ ساعت بخونمش؟یا درمورد فیزیکم من هر روز گذاشتم دوساعت بخونم ولی ۱ ساعته تموم میشه. خب مگ تقصیر منه*


سلااااام
خوبی؟
خب اول اینکه تایم زدن به خوندنت یه نظم عجیب غریبی میده که نگو و باعث میشه که خودت با خودت هم رقابت کنی و سعی کنی هر هفته بهتر از هفته قبل باشی 
پس حتما تایم بزن  :Yahoo (1): 
دوم اینکه حجمایی که می‌بندی شاید کم باشه ، کسی توقع ندارم ۲۰ تست قرابت توی ۱‌.۵ ساعت زده بشه و تایم معقولش همون ۳۰ ۴۰ دقیقش 
بعد میگی من هرروز گذاشتم فیزیک دو ساعت بخونم ولی یک ساعتها تموم میشه ، خب اگه دو ساعت گذاشتی دوساعت بخون دیگه و حجم بیشتری هم کار کن
این خیلی خوبه که سرعتت بالا باشه ولی دلیل بر این نیست که از ساعت مطالعت کم کنی

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


اینکه خیلی خوبه 
یعنی شما از زمانیکه میزارید یه مبحثی رو بخونید تو زمان کمتری میتونید اون مبحث رو جمش کنید ؟
خوب اینکه بهتره فشرده میخونید دیگه


اره و وقتی که ساعتاش رو جمع میزنم بیشتر از ۶ ساعت نمیشه!*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SiiiiiiNA


سلااااام
خوبی؟
خب اول اینکه تایم زدن به خوندنت یه نظم عجیب غریبی میده که نگو و باعث میشه که خودت با خودت هم رقابت کنی و سعی کنی هر هفته بهتر از هفته قبل باشی 
پس حتما تایم بزن 
دوم اینکه حجمایی که می‌بندی شاید کم باشه ، کسی توقع ندارم ۲۰ تست قرابت توی ۱‌.۵ ساعت زده بشه و تایم معقولش همون ۳۰ ۴۰ دقیقش 
بعد میگی من هرروز گذاشتم فیزیک دو ساعت بخونم ولی یک ساعتها تموم میشه ، خب اگه دو ساعت گذاشتی دوساعت بخون دیگه و حجم بیشتری هم کار کن
این خیلی خوبه که سرعتت بالا باشه ولی دلیل بر این نیست که از ساعت مطالعت کم کنی


سلام و عرض ادب
درسنامه خیلی سبز پایه رو دیدی برای فیزیک؟ من هر روز از اون سه تا درسنامه میخونم و روز سوم همه رو مرور میکنم.وقتی سه تا درینامه میخونم بعدش میام خدودا سی تا تست میزنم بعدش بررسی میکنم نکته شو مینویسم،همه اینا نهایتا یه ساعت بکشه.
ولی دیگه نمیتونم بعد تموم شدن برنامم ویزای اضافی بخونم.
مثلا بگم همه برنامه رو اجرا کردم حالا برم یه درس اضافی بخونم.
و ساعت مطالعمم کمه.
برای کسی که رتبه دورقمی میخواد خب ۶ ساعت خیلی کمه*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام زیرو خوبی رفیق؟
> اره اره شرمنده واقعا 
> ولی سوالی هم نبوده دیگه از من


چه خبرا ؟  حال و احوال چه طوره  :Yahoo (15): 

دیروز توی تاپیک مصاحبه خانم نیازی یه کوییز گرفتم  نمرشون 16 شد  :Yahoo (15): 

میخوای برم توی تاپیک مصاحبه شما هم یه کوییز بگیرم ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> اره و وقتی که ساعتاش رو جمع میزنم بیشتر از ۶ ساعت نمیشه!*


این خیلی خوبه 
ساعت بگیر و سعی کن ساعت مطالعه ت رو افزایش بدی

----------


## ha.hg

واقعا تا کی می خوایم درگیر ساعت باشیم؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> سلام و عرض ادب
> درسنامه خیلی سبز پایه رو دیدی برای فیزیک؟ من هر روز از اون سه تا درسنامه میخونم و روز سوم همه رو مرور میکنم.وقتی سه تا درینامه میخونم بعدش میام خدودا سی تا تست میزنم بعدش بررسی میکنم نکته شو مینویسم،همه اینا نهایتا یه ساعت بکشه.
> ولی دیگه نمیتونم بعد تموم شدن برنامم ویزای اضافی بخونم.
> مثلا بگم همه برنامه رو اجرا کردم حالا برم یه درس اضافی بخونم.
> و ساعت مطالعمم کمه.
> برای کسی که رتبه دورقمی میخواد خب ۶ ساعت خیلی کمه*


*اگه درست از حرفاتون متوجه شده باشمن شما میایی یه حجم کاری رو مشخص میکنید و میگید سه درسنامه فیزیک و سی تا تست در 2 ساعت زمان و بعدش میبینید همین حجم کار رو تو 1 ساعت زمان انجام دادید
اینجا یه نکته میشه در نظر گرفت
1- شما از چه مبحثی تست زدید و چه مبحثی رو مطالعه کردید همون فیزیک بله مباحثی داره که شما میگید تو یه ساعت این حجم کار بشه کار کرد ولی مباحثی هم هستش که حجمشون بیشتر هستش اگه شما مبحثی مثل حرکت شناسی و دینامیک و یا مدار و الکتریسیته رو اینتطوری میخونید باید بگم عالیه و نشون میده که با تمرکز و فشرده میخونید و پرتی وقت کم دارید در اینصورت میتونید حجم کار رو بالاتر ببرید مثلا بکنید 6 درسنامه و 60 تست در 2 ساعت 
2- ولی اگه مباحث روون تر و حفظی تر فیزیک رو دارید تو این ساعت میخونید خوب میتونم بگم همون تایم نرمالش هست و شما از ترس اینکه زمان کم بیارید 2 ساعت میدید تا فشار بهتون وارد نشه و اسوده بخونید که در اینصورت پرتی تایم شما میره بالاتر ولی همین که تو 1 ساعت جمعش میکنید باز هم نشون میده با تمرکز میخونید در اینصورت هم میتونید حجم رو بالاتر ببرید تا بیشتر بخونید 
ببینید الان شما بهتر از من میدونید که بازده مطالعه تون چجوریه و من نمیتونم بگم بازده مطالعه و پیوستگیتون چجوریه اینارو باید خودتون با آزمون خطا به دست بیارید 
ولی چیزی که میگم اینه که سعی کنید رفته رفته حجم کار و ساعت مطالعه رو بیارید بالا که تعداد تست تون هم افزایش پیدا کنه و الان بهترین موقع است برای این کار چون شما برای بعد از عید باید مطالعه تون رو زیاد کنید پس از همین الان تمرین کنید این مهارت رو حتی شده با روزی یکی دو ساعت خوندن زیاد
اگه دیدی نمیکشید از دروسی که دوست دارید استفاده کنید 
در رشته ریاضی درس هندسه مجذئب کننده ترین درسه به نظرم چون نکات زیادی نداره و دو تا نکته یاد میگیری بعدش اینقدر با سوال سرشاخ میشی که تایم اصلا از یادت در میره با این درس میتونید خودتون رو میخکوب کنید به درس*

----------


## _Joseph_

> واقعا تا کی می خوایم درگیر ساعت باشیم؟


*ما در زمان گیر افتاده  ایم چه بخواهیم چه نخواهیم فقط میتونیم سوارش بشیم و لا غیر*

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

> چه خبرا ؟  حال و احوال چه طوره 
> 
> دیروز توی تاپیک مصاحبه خانم نیازی یه کوییز گرفتم  نمرشون 16 شد 
> 
> میخوای برم توی تاپیک مصاحبه شما هم یه کوییز بگیرم ؟


من در خدمتم دکتر  :Yahoo (1): 
دانشگاه شروع شده؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> من در خدمتم دکتر 
> دانشگاه شروع شده؟


من که فیک از آب دراومدم  :Yahoo (15):  دکتر خودتی  :Yahoo (4): 

دانشگاه ایشالا 16 اسفند :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

> *
> سلام و عرض ادب
> درسنامه خیلی سبز پایه رو دیدی برای فیزیک؟ من هر روز از اون سه تا درسنامه میخونم و روز سوم همه رو مرور میکنم.وقتی سه تا درینامه میخونم بعدش میام خدودا سی تا تست میزنم بعدش بررسی میکنم نکته شو مینویسم،همه اینا نهایتا یه ساعت بکشه.
> ولی دیگه نمیتونم بعد تموم شدن برنامم ویزای اضافی بخونم.
> مثلا بگم همه برنامه رو اجرا کردم حالا برم یه درس اضافی بخونم.
> و ساعت مطالعمم کمه.
> برای کسی که رتبه دورقمی میخواد خب ۶ ساعت خیلی کمه*


خب مگه قانونش اینه حتما سه تا درسنامه بخونین؟
جای سه تا ،پنج تا بخونین
کسی نگفته که حتما سه تا درسنامه :/
ببین رتبه خیلی ربطی به ساعت مطالعه نداره ولی تو داری خودتو محدود میکنی و میگی من نمیتونم اضافه بخونم و همین باعث میشه ساعت مطالعه بالا نیاد

----------


## SiiiiiiNA

> من که فیک از آب دراومدم  دکتر خودتی 
> 
> دانشگاه ایشالا 16 اسفند


یعنی چی فیک؟!
چه خبر شده؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یعنی چی فیک؟!
> چه خبر شده؟


دیگه دیگه  :Yahoo (15): 

بی خیالش... دارم تاپیک رو به بی راهه رهنمود میکنم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Aliva00

توی زندگیت هیچ حداکثری نداشته باش  :Yahoo (16): 
ولی کلا ۱۸ ساعت مسخره هست حداقل ۱۰ ساعت بخون ولی هر چی بیشتر بهتر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dark_ap


حاجی من باور میکنم یه عده هستن کنترلشون دست خودشونه و هر چیزی حواسشونو پرت نمیکنه میتونن بیست ساعتم بخونن... یه پسره بود یک ماه قبل کنکور پدش فوت کرد همه میگفتن این دیگه بیچاره شد...ولی کنکور رتبه 9 شد توی قلمچی مصاحبه کرده بودن باش...یه اشنا داشتیم 7 سال پشت کنکور بود دیگه کپک زده بود یه پا زامبی بود واسه خودش ،بالای 15 ساعت میخوند اخرم پزشکی ایلام قبول شدااا ولی ر..م..به این قبولی بعد هفت سال .ولی  هنوزم نمیتونم قبول کنم صرفا تایم بالا باعث قبولی ادم بشه.



آرزویی که دیردست دهد رنجوری به بار آرد*

----------


## Aliva00

سلام هبچ حداکثری برای کنکورت قایل نباش :Yahoo (16): 
ولی خب ۱۸ ساعت هم خیلی زیاده و الکیه الان حداقل روزی ۱۰ ساعت خوبه بعد اینکه عادت کردی ۱۳ ساعت خوبه یعنی عالیع :Yahoo (112):

----------


## dr.eliot

به نظرم  با توجه به حجم منابع روزی ده تا ۱۲ ساعت باید خوند تا برسین تموم کنید.البته بازم بستگی به خودتون داره ولی منطقی بخوام در نظر بگیرم نیازه همینقدر زمان

----------


## fawtikj

7 سالللللل پشت کنکور :/  اراده رو

----------


## Toxic5

.
روزی 18 ساعت؟!شوخی نکنین دیگه
کل زورو میزنیم ی روز یهو 12 میشه روز بعد رو 8 نمیاد
برا این ساعت مطالعه ها باید 2 روزو پیوند بزنی روز سومتم خوابی کلا :Yahoo (4): 
سعیتو کن نهایته توانو بزاری حالا هر چقد شد
ولی با کرنومتر رو 12 نخوندنش بهتره، چون روزایه بعدیو خراب میکنه. 
انتظارتم از خودت بیشتر میشه یه روز 8 بخونی دپ میشی

----------


## Amir_H80

> حاجی من باور میکنم یه عده هستن کنترلشون دست خودشونه و هر چیزی حواسشونو پرت نمیکنه میتونن بیست ساعتم بخونن... یه پسره بود یک ماه قبل کنکور پدش فوت کرد همه میگفتن این دیگه بیچاره شد...ولی کنکور رتبه 9 شد توی قلمچی مصاحبه کرده بودن باش...یه اشنا داشتیم 7 سال پشت کنکور بود دیگه کپک زده بود یه پا زامبی بود واسه خودش ،بالای 15 ساعت میخوند اخرم پزشکی ایلام قبول شدااا ولی ر..م..به این قبولی بعد هفت سال .ولی  هنوزم نمیتونم قبول کنم صرفا تایم بالا باعث قبولی ادم بشه.


*آدمی که بعد از ۷ سال قبول شده ربطی به اون ۷ سال پشت سرهم خوندنه نداره ، این آدم اگه روش و اصول کاری که سال هفتم انجام داده رو میومد سال اول انجام میداد همون سال اول یا حداکثر سال دوم قبول میشد.*

----------


## Frozen

هرچی بیشتر بهتر
اصلااا سمی ترین سوال ممکن بنظرم همینه 
خدایی چرا میپرسید چند ساعت؟
اومدیمو اینجا گفتن 12 ساعت ولی توان شما 14 ساعته مثلا ! خب اینجوری میشه کم کاری !
اومدیمو توان شما 8 ساعته و اینجا گفتن 12 ساعت ! اینجوری همش میشه خودخوری و واااای که من چه خنگم و نمیتونم فلان قدر بخونم و بدبخت شدم جا موندم چه غلطی کنم و ...
پس توروخدا هرچی در توانتونه بخونید !
شده روزی 3 ساعت یا حتی 1 ساعت ! ولی اونچه که در توانتونه دریغ نکنید !
والسلام  :Yahoo (4):  من از ممبر اومدم پایین میکروفونو میدم به بقیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Gladiolus

> *
> 
> اره و وقتی که ساعتاش رو جمع میزنم بیشتر از ۶ ساعت نمیشه!*



یکی از بچه ها یه تاپیک زده بود
مشق شب عمومی 
به نظرم خوب بودن 
هر شب اونا رو کار کن حداقل ۱ ساعت بیاد رو برنامت

----------


## kimura

من الان بیشتر از 8 ساعت نمیتونم

----------


## M3HRDAD

14 ساعت؟؟؟!16 ساعت!!!!امیدوارم جدی نگفته باشید. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Black_Hawk

> من سی دی حرف اخر دارم بنظرت کمک کنندس؟


استفاده کن توکه هزینه کردی قطعا دلت نمیاد کنار بزاری ادم تحقیقو قبل خرید میکنه بعدخرید فقط نا امید کردن خودت و ازدست دادن وقت خودت اونقدر هاهم بد نیست بلاخره معلم23-24سال تجربه داره فقط جاهایی که ضعف داریو نگاه کن تا بخوای تحقیق کنیو به نتیجه نهایی برسی جوابای کنکور اومده حالا یا بشین کاسه چه کنم چه کنم بگیر دستت یا باهمین جوری کار کن که نتیجه بگیری

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط M3HRDAD


14 ساعت؟؟؟!16 ساعت!!!!امیدوارم جدی نگفته باشید.


14ساعت شوخی نیس و جدیه  : |
.
.

احتمالن الآن میگی شاید بتونن ولی کیفیت نداره : |*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

اگه مَردید یکی دوماه 14 ساعت بخونید ، نه یکی دو روز  :Yahoo (15): 


اگه جَو آدمو بگیره یه روز 18 ساعت رو هم  میخونه ، ولی اون یه روز هیچ تاثیری روی نتیجه کنکور نمیذاره.... چون کنکور نیاز به یک برآیند خوب داره نه یک نوسان لحظه ای
برای چی میگن نقش هوش توی نتیجه کنکور به اندازه تلاش نیست ؟  چون میانگین هوشی اغلب بچه ها که در یه حده مشابه هست درنتیجه وجه تمایز سخت کوشی و استمراره

حالا هی بیا روی کاغذ بگو من این ماه 16 ساعت میخونم و درعمل  :Yahoo (50): .... یه روز 10 میخونه فرداش 6 پس فرداش 2 و سه روز 0 ... حالا دوباره میاد میگه پس 18 ساعت میخونم دوباره فرداش  :Yahoo (50): 

 :Yahoo (15):  


کنکور دیگه کلیشه شده.... خیلی ها میدونن کلیشه های درست چیه.... ولی کی پیدا میشه کلیشه ها رو عملی کنه ؟  :Yahoo (35): 


یه تاپیک بزنید...چطور کلیشه ها را به عمل ترجمه کنیم

----------


## .Autumn.

> بچه ها اگه کسی در مورد حرف اخر میدونه بهم بگه.


بنظر من عمومیاش  خوبه  :Yahoo (50): 

ساعت مطالعه معقول هم ، از روزی 8 ساعت شروع کنه تا عید به 13 برسه بعد عید اگه تونست 15 نتونست 14 ساعت بخونه تا نتیجه خوبی بگیره

----------


## be_quick

*ما مرد نیسیم  : | و همین جنس خودمونو راضیم : ))))
من سال اول پشت کنکوریم بیشتر از سه ماه هرروز ۱۳/۵ تا ۱٤ ساعت میخوندم و حتی پارسال دی ماه اینکارو کردم تا ۱۵ ساعت هم رفتم یه هفته ولی چون تحرک و ورزش نداشتم غلط نکنم تقریبا داشت گردنم میشکست، بعدش هی هرچقد ب خودم میگفتم والا ورزشم میکنم این مدت خیلی پیشرفت کردی حتی تو ریاضی هم داری فول میشی از بس هرروز انقد میخونی و استمرار داری(واقعا هم همینطور بود )، تازه وحشت کرده بودم ، دیگ نشد... : | اگرم میشد رو ۱٤ وایمیستاد و نمیرسید ب ۳ هفته. ولی محال و غیر ممکن نیست ، فقط سخته و زحمت میخواد با رعایت و توجه به جسم هم.*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *ما مرد نیسیم  : | و همین جنس خودمونو قبول داریم : ))))
> *


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon





اینم ی کلیشه س ممنون میشیم حذفش کنی از این جامعه مرد سالار*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon





قبول داریم همینو ، منظورم اینه راضیم به همین جنس : | ب هرحال چرا گیر دادی ب حاشیه اصل مطلبو بگیر ک گفتم غیر ممکن نیست.*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> قبول داریم همینو ، منظورم اینه راضیم به همین جنس : | ب هرحال چرا گیر دادی ب حاشیه اصل مطلبو بگیر ک گفتم غیر ممکن نیست.*


حاشیه رو خودت وارد کردی.... حرف من چه ربطی به جنسیت و مردسالاری داشت  :Yahoo (21): 

من کی گفتم غیرممکنه ! ؟

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


حاشیه رو خودت وارد کردی.... حرف من چه ربطی به جنسیت و مردسالاری داشت 

من کی گفتم غیرممکنه ! ؟


باشه. حالا ی حرفی زدم کنار اصل مطلب ولی اصل مطلب تاکید من بود و بیشتر شوخی بود سطر اول. ب هرحال فک کردم  منظورت اینه غیر ممکنه ://////////*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> باشه. حالا ی حرفی زدم کنار اصل مطلب ولی اصل مطلب تاکید من بود و بیشتر شوخی بود سطر اول. ب هرحال فک کردم  منظورت اینه غیر ممکنه ://////////*


حرف من ربطی به ممکن بودن و غیرممکن بودن نداشت

وقتی دوازدهم بودم با وجود اینکه مدرسه میرفتم بین 12 تا 16 ساعت میخوندم ، بنظرت با این وجود میگم غیرممکن ؟!
ساعت مطالعه یه نقطه اشباع داره ... اگه به اون نقطه برسی با دو سه ساعت بیشتر کردنش پیشرفت نمیکنیم که هیچ ، بدتر پسرفت میکنیم.... ساعت مطالعه خوب و کافی باید همراه چندین عامل دیگه بشه و مجموع این ها باعث پیشرفت میشه.... حالا من بیام الکی زور بندازم 12 ساعت رو بکنم 16 ساعت بدون توجه به عوامل دیگه دغدغه اصلی رو ساعت قرار بدم آخرش هم اون ساعت مطالعه اولیه به باد میره و هم کل مسیر کنکور

----------


## lix_Max

چجوری انقد راحت نسخه میپیچید که فلان ماه زیر فلان ساعت دیگه امیدی بت نیست و از اینجور حرفا!!!!هیچکی با هیچکی شبیه نیست،یکی با ۱۰ ساعت کامل میخونه تست میزنه یکی ۱۴ ساعت کمشه

----------


## Arezou9520

:Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## kimura

بنام خدا 1اسفند8ساعت

----------


## kimura

بنام خدا
4 اسفند
 13 ساعت 
بخاطر یه سری کارا نرسیدم 2 روز درس بخونم

----------

